# Ciocc Designer 84 C40 with Campagnolo 50th Anniversary group



## Mr.RED (Dec 28, 2019)

So a few weeks ago me and my father stumbled into a collection of vintage Italian bikes, vintage Treks, parts etc so I figure I share 1 of the gems out of that collection. I have Ciocc Designer 84 C40 with a Campagnolo 50th Anniversary groupo. The only item missing from the complete group is the pedals, I even have the Campagnolo 50th Anniversary group ID card. From what I am told they made the group in 1983 and only made I believe 3000 of the kits total. I am no Campagnolo pro so I figure I share some pics of the bike and take people's feedback. The frame does have some surface rust spots on the chrome on the rear triangle but it looks to be under a clear coat finish other then that the bike is good shape.  Due to the rarity of the components the bike might become an official wall hanger after I ride it come spring time.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 28, 2019)

very sharp - dressy bike


----------



## Mr.RED (Dec 28, 2019)

Since I work a full time job in the refinishing auto body world I did consider repainting the frame to make it totally perfect but tracking down original decals could be a problem. I have access to even remake the decals but figure I leave the bike alone to show its history and character.  Chances are this bike is going to spend the rest of its time in a heated man cave.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 29, 2019)

I would wax it and ride it at least occasionally, but it's one of the more desirable bikes posted in a long time.  
One thing for sure, the Binda straps will never need replacing.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 29, 2019)

Pedals are not correct? I am not familiar with the details of the group but the pedals have gold anodized bits on them under the dust cap??? Otherwise, like bulldog said, very cool machine.....Ride it!!!!! Todd


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm with Todd, I believe those pedals are correct




with this example, its kind of a shame the cages aren't replaceable - I've replaced cages on my MKS Nuevo Wides.


----------



## 58inchwheel (Dec 30, 2019)

I’m thinking the gold bits you are seeing is grease. I thought the same thing initially and had to look twice.  Here’s what the 50th pedals would look like.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 30, 2019)

I am thinking its a variant of the original anniversary set, definitely not grease


----------



## Mr.RED (Jan 1, 2020)

Sorry about the delay I just got around to taking some close up pictures of the pedals on the Ciocc. They are just greasy Super Record pedals I believe I am not a Campy expert but I think thats what they are. No gold dust caps and even the toe clips don't match the 50th ones. When I got the bike it was super dirty, had goofy Look pedals, and was missing the wheels. Luckily I found the wheels but not the pedals. Here are some pics of the Ciocc how I got it and close ups on the pedals.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Jan 1, 2020)

Stand corrected, Todd


----------



## Kombicol (Jan 20, 2020)

I have that gruppo on a 1983 Colnago Profil Chromovelato Red.
It is my most prized bicycle and rides beautifully.


----------

